# Reservation Protection Plan (Annual) vs Vacation Guard Timeshare Plus (Annual)



## ganasrikanth (Oct 31, 2021)

Wondering if Reservation Protection Plan (annual) is needed at all if I take Vacation Guard Timeshare Plus (Annual)
Example cases I wonder about, if I don't take Reservation Protection Plan (annual) - 
     (1) in the circumstances where flight delays caused trip delay by a day or two for a 7 day trip - will Diamond Resorts accommodate my call to do either (a) move the trip by 2 days, or (b) reschedule to a different date - of course subject to availability
     (b) if trip has to be cancelled for medical/travel-interruption reasons, will vacation guard provide cash value of points lost?


----------

